

Learning to Love JavaScript - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/javascript/google-io-2011-learning-to-love-javascript/

======
juddlyon
I learned a ton and only watched half of it. This guy can really break things
down.

------
makeramen
Does anyone know what he's using to present those slides? I really like the
transition animation and how it shows the edges of the next/prev slides.

~~~
naner
Similar to this: <http://slides.html5rocks.com/>

------
jjm
I learned some new things from the video! Thx!!

